# THR22-100: Who has one?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK... sound off!

Who's got a THR22? Are you coming off the beta program or did you get it through a CSR? 

Let's hear from you!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On December 8, these markets are expected to have TiVo availability: 

Chicago IL
Denver CO
Los Angeles CA
New York NY
Philadelphia PA
Phoenix AZ
Sacramento CA
San Francisco CA
Seattle WA
Washington DC


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can't say if under beta program ...


----------



## iotp (Aug 13, 2007)

Heard about a $7 monthly fee. I wonder if they will grand-father those in with HR10-250 lifetime membership tivo dvrs?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

The TiVo fee is $5 and, supposedly, if you have lifetime service you are exempt from that fee.


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

We have one. Only hiccup so far was I had to move the b-band converters from the hr20 in our bedroom. They are sending us two more. So far, so good. My wife is happy and I have a hr23-100 for my stuff...his and hers dvrs with HD. Finally dumped the r10!!!!

Spent an hour on tech line when the software update stalled. Now waiting for update again, now that the converters are attached.

UPDATE:
Mine is not working properly, in that it is still choking while trying to download the latest SW (018A). That was happening from the start, and the tech said it might have been because I tried to use it without B-Band converters. Apparently, that's not the problem. It came with 0178 installed. Very frustrating. When I woke up this morning, it was shut down (not even on standby) after repeated failures to update the SW. It gets to 90 percent, chokes, then shuts down after about 12-13 minutes. I can still use it, by a red button reset, but I have to keep watching it to say no when it asks to update the SW. However, it's also spontaneously restarting and trying to download without even asking, which means it's not usable. Tech is coming tomorrow morning. We will see. Glad my new HR23-100 is working fine.


----------



## temptemptemp (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, I think they all have this software update problem. Mine certainly does and other threads on various boards are saying the same thing. Tech has swapped the box, same problem.

This on top of the first box failing to activate, and the programming still not on being the account (so the second box is "working" but says all channels are not purchased).

I actually don't want all the new features... I just want simple TV that works (tivo's primary benefit is ease of use & simplicity, IMO). But we're 7 hours into the process (yes, 7 hours of technician time here at the house, with me helping) and no dice. AARGH!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know our friends at DIRECTV are looking into this and hope to have it resolved soon.


----------



## temptemptemp (Dec 12, 2011)

Absolutely. The two people @ my house are working hard and I am sure others are too. Didn't mean to suggest otherwise. But the experience is still... highly aggravating. This is a very poor launch, even for a beta.

And to the points made earlier, I only got this box (and rejoined DirecTV) after resisting strong pitches from the telesales person to get a DTV HDR instead. So: three years of delays, limited/outdated features, sales resistance, and now the launch is being muffed.... I agree with the sentiment that DirecTV's actions do not suggest they believe that TIVO integration is important, and do not auger well for the long-term success of the TIVO/DIrecTV relationship.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine just arrived via Fed-ex. It is installing now. I'll update if I have the same issues as many. I'm excited.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Success. I had problems with local channels. But no 90% issue. 

I am noticing that the remote has a delay, kind of like the Directv boxes. I sure hope that will go away. My Hr10-250 died on Thanksgiving morning and I've been using the Directv box since then. I hate the delay. Hit the button 8 times to get it to do something. Now the new Tivo arrives and it is doign the same thing! NOOOOOOOO!!! Directv has infected Tivo. 

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## fasTLane (Jan 13, 2006)

corvair61 said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!! Directv has infected Tivo.


I would LOL if it weren't so sad and true. :nono2:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

corvair61 said:


> Success. I had problems with local channels. But no 90% issue.
> 
> I am noticing that the remote has a delay, kind of like the Directv boxes. I sure hope that will go away. My Hr10-250 died on Thanksgiving morning and I've been using the Directv box since then. I hate the delay. Hit the button 8 times to get it to do something. Now the new Tivo arrives and it is doign the same thing! NOOOOOOOO!!! Directv has infected Tivo.
> 
> I hope I am wrong.


Give it a day or so to "settle down". There's lots of background tasks happening in those first 24 hours.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

You may be right, but I'm starting to doubt it. 

Let me say that I bought my first Tivo in the summer of 01. I've had nothing since until the past few weeks with the Directv box. 

IN the last few years I blew through about 4 Hr10-250's. They kept blowing out on me. Each time I installed a new one the " background tasks happening in those first 24 hours" had no impact on the box responding to a simple task like hitting the select button. 

I've been using it now for about 3 hours. SO far I am furious. It sucks. I don't mean the screens or the software. I just mean the frigging remote. I bring up the guide, I try to move down the list. Nothing. Hit page down or up and nothing happens. I hold the damn button down hard and FINALLY it flys 3 screens forward. When I finally after 10 f'ing minutes get to the channel I want, I hit select. Nothing happens. I hit it and hit and hit it and hit it. NOTHING. It will not do a simple task like change the channel using the select button? I'm sorry. That has nothing to do with background jobs. 

So far because of the remote, this is a big fat dud.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Let me modify that. It IS NOT the remote. I wrote fast and did not think. My logitech Harmony also cannot seem to do the simple tasks without pure agony. 

It is so frustrating.


----------



## papafred (Apr 6, 2007)

I tried the old " select- enter- select- 30 select" to no avail. Same thing with inserting 9 for 30 to add time at bottom of screen. Can this box/ software be modified like the old HR 10-250?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if those codes still work. Most likely they don't.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

papafred said:


> I tried the old " select- enter- select- 30 select" to no avail. Same thing with inserting 9 for 30 to add time at bottom of screen. Can this box/ software be modified like the old HR 10-250?


Does the DirecTV method work? Try doing a Keyword Search for "30SKIP".


----------



## mrblog (Mar 9, 2011)

I got my first THR22 installed today. My wife has tried to suffer with the HR-series boxes for three years and simply despises using them (or trying to use them) compared to her old SD Tivo. I was going to wait until I had some experience with this one to see before getting any more, but she saw it working and ordered another THR22 today, so we are supposed to have another one soon.

After the first few hours with the THR22, the response to the remote is better (a lot better) than the HR-series DVR, BUT still not as snappy as the old DirecTV Tivos (or real Tivo / Premier) - hopefully it will get better, but given how many wishlists and season passes my wife has on her old Tivo, I'm really concerned about the responsiveness she will experience (one of the biggest nightmares with the HR2x boxes).

It is GREAT to have dual tuners again!

One other note, the installer told us on Weds when they were supposed to install the TiVo, but couldn't for various reasons, that they would have plenty of them and not to worry about getting them. However, today, two days later, they are already out of them and they dont know when they will get any more. Also, FWIW, I notice that I could order the Tivo a few days ago on the DirecTV website, but now the site doesn't let me order it anymore. So, despite all the limitations, it looks like there are still a lot of people that want this new HD Tivo.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

mrblog said:


> I got my first THR22 installed today. My wife has tried to suffer with the HR-series boxes for three years and simply despises using them (or trying to use them) compared to her old SD Tivo. I was going to wait until I had some experience with this one to see before getting any more, but she saw it working and ordered another THR22 today, so we are supposed to have another one soon.
> 
> After the first few hours with the THR22, the response to the remote is better (a lot better) than the HR-series DVR, BUT still not as snappy as the old DirecTV Tivos (or real Tivo / Premier) - hopefully it will get better, but given how many wishlists and season passes my wife has on her old Tivo, I'm really concerned about the responsiveness she will experience (one of the biggest nightmares with the HR2x boxes).
> 
> ...


If you're in a test market it's a bug and should be fixed soon. If you're not in a test market then you got lucky with a bug. I have seen reports online of people who are not in the test markets who ordered one and were upset that the technicians showed up without them because the work order was built with a normal HD DVR.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

Ours was installed 15 December and we love it. It installed with no issues at all and my senior parents are happier than they've been in more than a year. 

We left DirecTV 14 months ago when a second failing TiVo was replaced with an R15. We originally had 3 SD DirecTiVos and were really dissatisfied with the R15s. While on U-Verse, we acquired 2 HD televisions and decided to give DirecTV another chance when I got the DirecTiVo availability notice. 

We got an HR24 for the main TV only because 3D is not supported by the TiVo. After 2 days, I'm already wishing we could have had a TiVo for that set too. MRV on U-Verse was very nice and we'd like to have it with DirecTV but not at the expense of what we consider a far superior interface.

My only issue is this extra TiVo fee we're paying. I feel that it's inflated given what we can't do. What's the justification for that?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The extra money goes straight to TiVo. It's a contract thing.


----------



## oddballmkg (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one of the new HD DirecTV TiVo's. It's way faster than the HR23 I have. It was taking anywhere from 3 to 10 seconds for the HR23 to responsed to the remote and I was having to reset the receiver every 2 weeks because it would freeze up and stop working. The only thing I miss from the HR receiver is just the commercial skip. I've tried programming the skip in but it does not look like it was included in the software package. I already have 80 items in the season passes area. The other thing I really like is the audio drop outs I was getting stopped. So far for the last three days, I have no audio drop outs with the Tivo receiver. Because of the way I use a DVR I really prefer Tivo to the HR receiver. I never use a TV guide to pick my programs to record. I prefer to just put in season passes and wish lists and let the DVR record away.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't mind paying for TiVo but I think the charge is too high for what you get. If we had MRV and 3D, it would be fine but it's not a complete DVR (yet?).


----------



## mrblog (Mar 9, 2011)

oddballmkg said:


> Because of the way I use a DVR I really prefer Tivo to the HR receiver.


I guess that's really the right way to say it. *For how I use it*, the TiVo wins over the HR-series, hands down. I see so many people talking about how much better the HR-series DVR is, but I just don't see it. Clearly we aren't looking for the same things in how we use our DVRs. We don't need to fight or argue about it. We just have different criteria. I'm not going to try to convince you that TiVo is better for you. It just *is* for me - and my son and my wife agree vehemently.

For one thing, my wife has over 150 season passes on her TiVo


----------



## mrblog (Mar 9, 2011)

FWIW, DirecTV called me to ask how I was liking the new TiVo today. I said I liked it.

They asked if I had a "preferred" piece of equipment since I have both the TiVo and an HR-series non-TiVo DVR. I said "yes, the TiVo." They asked why and I told them three simple reasons, basically two buttons on the remote and one HR-series show-stopper:

1. "Live TV" - two-tuner switching

2. "Fast Forward" - an FF button that works, is so comfortable to find / use by touch alone, gives smooth fast-forward and is responsive (one of the most painful and frustrating aspects of the HR-series boxes, especially for sports). This alone makes the experience of TV watching so immensely more enjoyable compared to the constant frustration of the HR-series fast-forward experience.

3. more than 50 "series links" (season passes) - my wife has over 150 season passes

I will say, after a few days with the new TiVo, despite that the new "peanut" is not as nice as the old one, and every other limitation you could cite with this new TiVo, having a peanut again, with smooth accurate responsive FF, is heavenly. I forgot how much I missed that and now I realize how much stress and frustation the crappy pause / FF and general poor responsiveness the HR-series box caused for the whole household. TV is so much more enjoyable again.


----------



## jhrice (Dec 21, 2011)

Greetings all. I discovered this forum when I got the email [finally] from Tivo about this unit. I left the Tivo family when they couldn't keep up and l was dying for HD DVR with D-TV. I have noticed over the years where it seemed to me that D-TV was working hard to make their system unique and better than before. I couldn't help but think they were stalling Tivo until they were in a better position to compete.

FIRST- a word of advise to self installers. The D-TV folks suggested that I might like to self install as it was straightforward and faster, so I agreed. What no one said was that if they are doing a system maintenance you are in for trouble. When I got to the part requiring me to call them I initially couldn't get past the computerized voice that was supposed to walk me through the install [the manual is worthless for this]. It said it had connected me and I was up and running..and.. hung up on me. It was INOP! I tried more self fixes, then finally called back and fought their [email protected] computer to get to a genuine person this time. He advised me of their issues and he could not access my account to finish my install [all the while this thing was connected and it IMMEDIATELY did the 18A install]. He suggested I could complete the install online with my D-TV account. I tried that and had the exact same issues. I finally put it all to bed and called this morning. This time it went smoothly and I was even able to access a ..person.. quickly [I was in no mood to muck with their lousy computerized "help"].

So, DO NOT do a self install unless you first verify that the system is functioning.

So far, it is still loading but I have been setting up as much programming as it will allow. The remote really does feel cheap.

I hadn't been able to get the new remote to turn off my a/v reciever. Frustrating. My D-TV remote [model 65?] will still do this, as well as turns off [puts into sleep mode?] my Tivo DVR. I played with using different 4 digit codes to see if I could get better performance and I can now turn on/off my TV and Tivo together. This is a huge improvement. I am not so certain this will last, but it gives me hope that I may someday be able to simply use the peanut.

THANK you for this site and info. I wouldn't have jumped this early if I hadn't been able to look through all the discussions first.

One point of clarification? Do I understand that the Tivo DVR is SUPPOSED to remain on 24/7? Or is putting it to sleep good or?? I hate leaving it all light up.

best

JR


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is no 'sleep' - it's still working [standby mode] but all DTV boxes [BTW, dish DVR devices still output video with sort of self ads] turn off video/audio outputs.
So, the box in standby mode do accept new FW, updating system tables - channels, EPG, cards, etc.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

jhrice said:


> I played with using different 4 digit codes to see if I could get better performance and I can now turn on/off my TV and Tivo together. This is a huge improvement. I am not so certain this will last, but it gives me hope that I may someday be able to simply use the peanut.


Clarification please...are you using the peanut to put the TiVo on standby? The installer set up the TiVo remote and I didn't realize it might be possible to get it to turn off the blue eye.

Athena


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

The DTV guy is here right now converting us to swim and installing our new THR-22 Tivo HD box.  Thank God and Merry Christmas to us.

We have been using HDVR-2s since 2003 when we joined DTV just brcause of these. Both of our HDVRs have been repaired/rebuilt by Weaknees once and both have had 2 or 3 HDs replaced and installed by me since 2003.

I'm hoping we don't have the issues some of y'all are talking about here.

We've waited 3 or 4 years for a DTV Tivo box. I did have an HR-24 installed a year ago, bought our 1st HD Tivo the week after black Friday. Got lucky there, 2 weeks after I bought the TV Best Buy put it on sale 300 bucks cheaper.


----------



## jhrice (Dec 21, 2011)

First, I am not so technically astute as many of you so I may seem silly..and. I wanted to get my post up quickly in the hope I may save someone else from "install hell" if their system is down. Thus, I was upstairs at another computer and didn't have anything in front of me. So.. I was $tup!dly aaaargh. Here goes correction:

My old *D-TV RC64R remote *WILL turn on/off my *Sony tv and Tivo together.* This is in the DTV switched mode. I have to switch it to AV1 to on/off my HK audio.

My *Tivo peanut* WILL turn on/off my *Sony tv and HK audio together*. I have NOT yet figured a way to get the Tivo also go in/out of standby simultaneously [sorry for the misstatement].

The only "problem" with this is my wife not liking the bright lights [even in the dim mode] when the room is otherwise dark. Very minor issue and nothing to do with functionality. I may play more with the peanut as well as my RC64R to see if I can trick one into controlling all three [tv, Tivo, AV] together.

Some of the "issues" so far is simply that it is different and things are still loading. I recently replaced my DTV rcvr due to a DOA HD. This gave me a better feel for how quickly the Tivo loads up and functions compared to the DTV unit. Yes, it IS superior! yea.

If you happen to be reading this and have never had a Tivo, you may wonder why anyone wants one. The info D-TV supplies comparing features makes the Tivo look useless. The best way I can describe it is to compare the better Apple products to MS. Example- I have a newish Droid Charge. It is nice and does things that my friends new I Phone 4 won't do, BUT the FEEL and intuitiveness of the I Phone is SO much nicer to use. The Tivo had SUCH a superior search engine that I am always frustrated when I am searching for programs on the D-TV unit. Also, the Tivo's ability to search out programming based on my "likes" and 'NOT likes" always made me smile and exposed me to new programs and movies I never would have found on my own. Looking up the newly saved programming was a bit like being a kid on Christmas day. What new treat might I be in store for?! If this new Tivo works as well as the old ones ... I am delighted.

I will advise if I happen upon a way to control everything. Yes, I have a Harmony One and it may be possible to program it to do all this. I don't use it that much as I mostly simply watch live and recorded tv here. I have different systems in other rooms. The basic remotes have proven quicker and easier for my use. I should point out that my wife adores the Harmony One for playing DVDs, CDs, and general listening to music here.

So far I am happy. I am setting up searches and replacing movies I had saved on my D-TV unit. I am noticing how much BETTER the Tivo is. I am so glad to see Tivo survive. I have been a D-TV customer since 1996. Back in the day it was great, but as they have grown I am aware of them becoming more like the people I dreaded working with [cable]. The few times I have to contact them, half the time their tech help is inept. It used to be superb. They are unfailingly polite [good] but many times either misinformed or just not-so-bright. Their computerized "help" is terrible, and borders on offensive. I suppose it may help those who are totally clueless, but us adults are slowly being squeezed out in the cold. I also resent how ALL the major suppliers of programming have forced Tivo to sue them [and collect EVERY time] for stealing their technology. It looked to me like they were going to drive Tivo out of business simply by stealing all their good stuff and forcing them into long court fights for compensation. This hasn't slathered these suppliers in good will and makes a case for those whom consider the larger corporations as ...evil. TIVO, I am soooo glad to have you back and hope for a lovely long term relationship. An extra $5.00 a month? Anyone complaining about that has GOTTA be kidding!

JR


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

I ordered 2. They are supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I didn't get the best deal possible, but I'm happy. Basically got 1 free and a free SWM setup. 

While I'll miss Whole Home, for me Suggestions and no Season Pass limit make it a good trade-off. More importantly, I'm looking forward to no sound or picture while in the menus. I know many like it, but I hate it.


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

We've been up and running about 3 hours now, wife is inputting season passes. Other than issues with our Harmony/Logitech remote all is good, so far.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well Fedex surprised me and delivered today. Got really lucky. Checked at 11am and it still said it was in the warehouse so we went out and did some shopping. We weren't home 5 minutes when the doorbell rang. 

Still in the process of setting up so no judgements yet except both my units rebooted to install the new software without warning while in the midst of setting up my channels.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

For all that have a TiVo, how is the speed when your navigating thru everything. I ask because I used to have a hr22 and it was slow to response, scrolling....etc


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Boobie1998 said:


> For all that have a TiVo, how is the speed when your navigating thru everything. I ask because I used to have a hr22 and it was slow to response, scrolling....etc


I was worried about that too, but honestly, it's fine. Channel changes and guide scrolling is as fast as my HR24. The one thing that, on the old Tivo, was really slow, exiting the season pass manager, is much faster now. There was times on the old Tivos that it could take 20 minutes if you changed a lot of stuff. I did a complete rearrange where I moved about 20 of my 50 passes around and it only took about 2 minutes to exit.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

Boobie1998 said:


> For all that have a TiVo, how is the speed when your navigating thru everything. I ask because I used to have a hr22 and it was slow to response, scrolling....etc


Our THR22 is much faster than the HR24 on our other set.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks to athenian and midas69 for the feedback. Anyone else have positive experience or negative? So far sounds good...


----------



## hhh222 (Sep 20, 2004)

Howdy.....anyone got the 30 sec skip to work yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think it does.


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah that's what I consider my main annoyance, the 30 sec skip is now a 30 sec fast forward. Also the $5/Month Tivo fee that I did not have to pay with my old DirecTivo boxes. Anyone able to successfully add an external drive yet?


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

hhh222 said:


> Howdy.....anyone got the 30 sec skip to work yet?


The old S-P-S-30-S code doesn't work. If there's a new one, I wish someone would post it.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

Woa. That's a pretty big one for me. No 30 second skip? Is it possible they would cripple the box so much as to exclude it?

(I'm not clear on how, say, Tivo Premier handles the 30 seconds forward button. Has Tivo generally caved to the interests of advertisers by totally disabling the full skip, or is this implementation devoid of it, or is it just hidden and we cannot figure it out?)

Anyone try calling DirecTV and asking them?


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not that there is no way to go forward 30 seconds, it's just that the 30 sec skip is now a 30 sec fast forward.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

elmofongo said:


> It's not that there is no way to go forward 30 seconds, it's just that the 30 sec skip is now a 30 sec fast forward.


AFAIK: There has always been a 30 second fast-forward feature, and that was the default behavior of the button. However, as mentioned above, in the original DTV SD TiVo and HR10s, one could use a special sequence of key presses on the remote to change that behavior from fast-forward to complete skip.

*So the big question is: can that feature be enabled on the new box, or did they completely remove it from this version of the software?*

My related question is: does TiVo Premiere have a real 30 second skip feature, or has it, too, been crippled in the interests of advertisers (and not customers).

I need to know because that feature is completely essential to me. I am so on the fence about DTV these days that I may defect if the DTV TiVo doesn't have that feature but TiVo Premiere does -- it would be the straw that breaks this camel's back!


----------



## oddballmkg (Jan 19, 2010)

If you read some of the reviews of the TiVo premiere box, most of the articles point put that TiVo phased out the skip feature with the Premiere Box. I have one of the New DirecTV TiVo's and this is the only thing that I really miss from the HR23 that I've been using. I would post a link to the article, but I do not have 5 posts yet. The article is on the Engadget web site under home Entertainment section at the bottom of the page, the article is by Nilay Patel.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

oddballmkg said:


> If you read some of the reviews of the TiVo premiere box, most of the articles point put that TiVo phased out the skip feature with the Premiere Box. I have one of the New DirecTV TiVo's and this is the only thing that I really miss from the HR23 that I've been using. I would post a link to the article, but I do not have 5 posts yet. The article is on the Engadget web site under home Entertainment section at the bottom of the page, the article is by Nilay Patel.


Interesting. There's a thread on TivoCommunity.com where I asked TiVo Premiere owners about it, and one said that the secret code backdoor still works. Perhaps the version of the software Mr. Patel was reviewing has been revised to re-include it.

Oh, so puzzling for me. I am on the fence... On the fence I say!


----------



## hhh222 (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, it would be hard for me to get the one of these without the skip.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

At the suggestion of a DTV Technical Support person, I created a posting on the DTV Forums.

The technical support rep said that real DTV technical people read the forums and use them to gauge what possible priorities may be.

I read an article that said the TiVo Premiere started without the 30 second-skip feature, but people on tivocommunity.com are saying it is there now. Perhaps it started without it and an update added it back in. Anyway, it may be possible to influence DTV to influence TiVo to put it back in, too. So maybe people here who care about it should post there in the above thread suggesting that DTV get it back in the DirecTiVo boxes, like the versions of DirecTiVo before!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bldxyz said:


> At the suggestion of a DTV Technical Support person, I created a posting on the DTV Forums.
> 
> The technical support rep said that real DTV technical people read the forums and use them to gauge what possible priorities may be.
> 
> I read an article that said the TiVo Premiere started without the 30 second-skip feature, but people on tivocommunity.com are saying it is there now. Perhaps it started without it and an update added it back in. Anyway, it may be possible to influence DTV to influence TiVo to put it back in, too. So maybe people here who care about it should post there in the above thread suggesting that DTV get it back in the DirecTiVo boxes, like the versions of DirecTiVo before!


As one of the DirecTV TechKnow Guides, I can say it's actually quite unlikely that anyone from DirecTV will see this posted at the DirecTV Forum. Best bet is to send them an email.


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

Set the Remote Control to RF mode and move the THR22 out of line of sight so the terrible blue light distractions on the front of the box will be out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

In remote control settings Part 2, you can easily program the tivo peanut remote to do volume and mute through your AV receiver


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

The only "problem" with this is my wife not liking the bright lights [even in the dim mode] when the room is otherwise dark. Very minor issue and nothing to do with functionality. I may play more with the peanut as well as my RC64R to see if I can trick one into controlling all three [tv, Tivo, AV] together.

Set the Remote Control to RF mode and move the THR22 out of line of sight so the terrible blue light distractions on the front of the box will be out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had no problems that have discussed here, but several problems not yet discussed. No problems with remote responsiveness, software downloads, activation, wedding the volume and mute to my A/V receiver, the 30-second fast forward button, speed of the user interface, etc.

My problems, which are pretty much solved after multiple visits from Direct TV technicians and multiple phone calls to Direct TV case management, are:

None of my techs had never made a service call on the new TiVo box (I'm in a test market), and the first tech could not install properly the wireless connection kit to give me access to internet channels or VOD. The second tech used the broadband connection kit (coax to router, coax through the walls for a direct connect to the DVR), which not only gave me an internet connection, but it is much faster than the wireless connection, and the router DOES NOT need to be in the same room as the DVR.

Still, it took 100 hours to get the internet channels on the upstairs THR22. Downstairs, after 2 weeks, we STILL don't have internet channels (luckily my wife couldn't care less about that). I am pretty positive this is a THR22 issue because a week later I got to go along with it the HR24, and it got all the internet channels within 1 hour.

I also got an HR24 to go along with it because one football game didn't film [black screen] and I wanted to double film the NFL playoffs just in case it happened again-also, it's nice to have the HR24-supported 3D, and the ability to record more than 2 shows at a time, which has always frustrated me in the past with only the SD R10 Direct TV Tivo).

One technician said in his training that the THR22 did not support the internet. He was mis-informed, but so was the Direct TV website initially. Another tech told me that during the THR22 training, there was "no internet in the classroom", which explains a lot about the overall ignorance about the internet. But still not having internet channels downstairs also makes me think that there is not a 100% compatibility between the internet and the THR22.

Also with the internet, my downloads sometimes don't download the first time (though they usually do on the second time, but ocassionaly don't download at all).


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

bldxyz said:


> Interesting. There's a thread on TivoCommunity.com where I asked TiVo Premiere owners about it, and one said that the secret code backdoor still works. Perhaps the version of the software Mr. Patel was reviewing has been revised to re-include it.


To follow up: at least four TiVo Premiere owners are saying that the 30 second skip does work (after Select Play Select 3 0 Select while watching something recorded). So, there's that.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> As one of the DirecTV TechKnow Guides, I can say it's actually quite unlikely that anyone from DirecTV will see this posted at the DirecTV Forum. Best bet is to send them an email.


Okay. Now I've done things everyone has told me to do:

1) Posted here
2) Posted in tivocommunity.com
3) Called DirecTV
4) Posted at DirecTV.com
5) Contacted TiVo
6) Submitted an email to DirecTV

Anything else people recommend? Should I hire out a billboard in LA?
:lol:


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

bldxyz said:


> Okay. Now I've done things everyone has told me to do:
> 
> 1) Posted here
> 2) Posted in tivocommunity.com
> ...


Very strange...my 30 second forward skip has worked like clockwork ever since I got the THR22.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kla52 said:


> Very strange...my 30 second forward skip has worked like clockwork ever since I got the THR22.


You're probably getting the 30-sec "slip", not "skip". bldxyz is asking about the backdoor code to enable an immediate 30-sec "jump" (or "skip") instead of the couple second "slip".


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bldxyz said:


> ...
> 
> Anything else people recommend? Should I hire out a billboard in LA?
> :lol:


Couldn't hurt!


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> You're probably getting the 30-sec "slip", not "skip". bldxyz is asking about the backdoor code to enable an immediate 30-sec "jump" (or "skip") instead of the couple second "slip".


Thank You!! You are quite correct. I didn't realize there were both "skips" and "slips". I definitely would like to know how to enable the skip as well. I can only do the slip.


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

bldxyz said:


> Okay. Now I've done things everyone has told me to do:
> 
> 1) Posted here
> 2) Posted in tivocommunity.com
> ...


For what it is worth, TiVo and Directv gave me two things to try and neither worked in my case. They were very similar:

From Tivo, while watching live TV: Press Select-->press 30-->press Select

From Directv, while watching previously recorded shows: Press Select-->press 30-->press Select

By the way, TiVo said it is hit or miss, that skip works on some DVRs and not on others, and that Tivo officially treats this as an "Easter Egg Hunt" matter, meaning it is not an issue they support, or would try to fix, change, or anything else. They said customers are on their own, period. *If* true, both TiVo and Directv customers will be permanently out of luck.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

kla52 said:


> For what it is worth, TiVo and Directv gave me two things to try and neither worked in my case. They were very similar:
> 
> From Tivo, while watching live TV: Press Select-->press 30-->press Select
> 
> ...


The old code was: watch a previously recorded show, and press Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select. You'd then hear three bings and the behavior of the remote key would change from slip to skip.

My guess is that it simply isn't enabled right now, and that it'll take a whole lot of us complaining to DirecTV to get them to push TiVo to re-enable it. If that would even work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Bottom line here: 

The 30-second skip code does not work. No need to keep trying. 
Just because it works on Premiere means nothing. This DVR has one thing in common with Premiere, and that's the sticker on the box with the TiVo guy. That's it. 

Complain all you want to DIRECTV... but I really wouldn't expect swift action on this. I signed a petition in 2003 to get a DIRECTV-supported MRV solution on my TiVo and 9 years later I still don't have one. Just saying.


----------



## kiddbats (Nov 12, 2009)

Have mine for about 3 weeks now. I was surprised how much DTV tried talking me out of the Tivo unit. Kept insisting that there was no difference. I actually got 1 tivo and 1 DTVDVR to compare as I just went back to them after a year off. Great to be back. Well at first I was almost convinced but after a few days Boy id it Great to have TIVO back gonna try and change the other to tivo too. TIVO ROCKS! I too want the 30 sec skip! No problems other than an occasional picture freeze for just a split sec.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Bottom line here:
> 
> The 30-second skip code does not work. No need to keep trying.
> Just because it works on Premiere means nothing. This DVR has one thing in common with Premiere, and that's the sticker on the box with the TiVo guy. That's it.
> ...


I wouldn't say that it means nothing that Premiere has the feature. It means that there is an alternative that has the feature that, in my view, is an essential ingredient in a DVR. 30 second skip means you can very quickly skip commercials. Replay TV had the technology to do it without any intervention, and the beginning of the DVR landscape was both about Time Shifting and Time Saving. Heck, my VCR allowed me to fast forward through commercials, but it was slower than TiVo did.

I set about to verify that Premiere had it so that I could try to decide between abandoning DirecTV in favor of a more full-featured DVR. So in that sense, it means something that 30 second skip works on Premiere.

I appreciate your skepticism about DirecTVs responsiveness to issues. I am, however, quite surprised about how many experts here claim as fact that DirecTV won't do anything/won't listen/isn't a place to go with this feedback. Give me an official inside of DirecTV saying that they do not listen to customers and I'll show you someone about to lose their job. If enough people complain to DirecTV about something, there is a better chance they'll do something than otherwise.


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

bldxyz said:


> I wouldn't say that it means nothing that Premiere has the feature. It means that there is an alternative that has the feature that, in my view, is an essential ingredient in a DVR. 30 second skip means you can very quickly skip commercials. Replay TV had the technology to do it without any intervention, and the beginning of the DVR landscape was both about Time Shifting and Time Saving. Heck, my VCR allowed me to fast forward through commercials, but it was slower than TiVo did.
> 
> I set about to verify that Premiere had it so that I could try to decide between abandoning DirecTV in favor of a more full-featured DVR. So in that sense, it means something that 30 second skip works on Premiere.
> 
> I appreciate your skepticism about DirecTVs responsiveness to issues. I am, however, quite surprised about how many experts here claim as fact that DirecTV won't do anything/won't listen/isn't a place to go with this feedback. Give me an official inside of DirecTV saying that they do not listen to customers and I'll show you someone about to lose their job. If enough people complain to DirecTV about something, there is a better chance they'll do something than otherwise.


*IF* the tech support person at TiVo that I spoke with the other day knew what he was talking about, he said Skip works on some Premieres, but not on others, that it is a random "hit or miss" thing. He basically meant some Premiere owners get lucky and Skip works, and other Premiere owners don't get lucky and Skip doesn't work.


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Bottom line here:
> 
> The 30-second skip code does not work. No need to keep trying.
> Just because it works on Premiere means nothing. This DVR has one thing in common with Premiere, and that's the sticker on the box with the TiVo guy. That's it.
> ...


Stuart, I'm kind of shocked to hear you say that this DVR has only one thing in common with the Premiere, the sticker on the box. But perhaps that's only because I personally don't care about an HD UI, whole home compatibility, streaming recording content to a PC, moving recorded content to mobile devices, access to YouTube and Directv Apps (my Samsung Smart Hub TV has every app imaginable), etc. I do kind of like 3D sometimes and have an HR24 DVR backup that supports 3D.

So, I "HOPE" you are talking more about the above stuff in relation to the Premiere, and not so much about the basic TiVo features (e.g., Wishlist) and TiVo menus and navigation, which I am "GUESSING/HOPING" isn't that much different--or that much worse--than the Premiere.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

kla52 said:


> *IF* the tech support person at TiVo that I spoke with the other day knew what he was talking about, he said Skip works on some Premieres, but not on others, that it is a random "hit or miss" thing. He basically meant some Premiere owners get lucky and Skip works, and other Premiere owners don't get lucky and Skip doesn't work.


I asked this question on tivocommunity.com, and about five people pipped up saying that it works on their Premieres, and none said it didn't. I don't know if that settles it, but it makes it seem like these days, it works (perhaps it didn't in an earlier release of the Premiere software.)


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

FYI- There are no SPS backdoor codes that exist or work on the THR22's. This includes 30 sec skip, clock, etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bldxyz said:


> I asked this question on tivocommunity.com, and about five people pipped up saying that it works on their Premieres, and none said it didn't. I don't know if that settles it, but it makes it seem like these days, it works (perhaps it didn't in an earlier release of the Premiere software.)


The THR22 and Premiere are completely different. Saying something works on a Premiere has no bearing on whether or not it works on a THR22.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Each TiVo's proponent expecting the company will keep same functionality across different platforms and providers.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The THR22 and Premiere are completely different. Saying something works on a Premiere has no bearing on whether or not it works on a THR22.


If you look back in the thread, this comment was not suggesting that if something works on Premiere, it should work on the THR22. The comment is about comparing the two in order to try to decide between the two.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

...which, I am fully aware, also involves leaving DTV for my cable provider, just to pre-empt some other misinterpretation of that comment.


----------



## fasTLane (Jan 13, 2006)

bldxyz said:


> ...which, I am fully aware, also involves leaving DTV for my cable provider, just to pre-empt some other misinterpretation of that comment.


It is great to have options.


----------



## bill596 (Dec 15, 2006)

Got ours just before the holidays and after moving the 75 series names from the old SD DTV TIVO box all appears well. The wife thinks it's great to have her stuff in HD. She's happy, I'm happy. I send the composite video out via a modulator to get the stuff onto the dining room tv. Switched the remote to RF and how she doesn't have to leave the chair to watch TIVO. Me I use MRV frrom the DTV HD DVR so I'm good with my stuff everywhere.


----------

